# Google Calender Sync CM9 Alpha 2



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

So I have seen alot of troubles and fixes with the Windows Exchange calender sync but i am having trouble with my Google calender sync. I did the CyanogenMod 9 Alpha 2 Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich yesterday and am loving it except that my google calender wont sync. All of my other google apps sync except for the calender. Any ideas on how to get it working, sorry im a newbie at this!


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Try going into settings then apps and clearing the data for the Google Calender and re-add your info. I know this worked for the stock email client

CM9A2 on HP Touchpad


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm nit finding where to clear the info for my Google Google Calender in the settings>apps section. Am I in the right spot? Sorry for the newbie questions, i am new to android!


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

For more info to help i have also flashed gapps_fixer as well...


----------



## Tipostrano (Feb 28, 2012)

I am having same problem. No calendar available in the account &sync section of settings. Mail and contacts are there.


----------



## jsnweitzel (Feb 20, 2012)

You can try clearing the data for the calendar and calendar storage but I doubt that will work. I had the same trouble and a complete data reset fixed it.


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

it works! Here's what I did to get it to work, I flashed the latest gapp and then rebooted and then flashed the gapps fixer and it now syncs my calendars! Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## yrigoyen (Mar 5, 2012)

sailorcolin said:


> it works! Here's what I did to get it to work, I flashed the latest gapp and then rebooted and then flashed the gapps fixer and it now syncs my calendars! Thanks to all for your help.


where can i find the gapps fixer??


----------



## litz (Oct 14, 2011)

This is apparently busted again, as of the 3/11 nightly (or source built as of 3/11).

No account sync under accounts, and the calendar doesn't see or pull any data.

No gapps reinstallation or gapp_fixer is fixing it this time.


----------



## ivangs1 (Mar 11, 2012)

litz said:


> This is apparently busted again, as of the 3/11 nightly (or source built as of 3/11).
> 
> No account sync under accounts, and the calendar doesn't see or pull any data.
> 
> No gapps reinstallation or gapp_fixer is fixing it this time.


I have the same problem with google calendar sync and version from 10th

I have tried gapp_fixer but without result.

Any help?


----------



## nemo (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone had this problem been able to fix it with CM9 Alpha 2?


----------



## nesta9 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, after flashing alpha 2, I flashed gapps and gapps fixer . Between each flashing I rebootet und wiped the two caches...
But synching calendar still didnt work, so I deleteted the data in settings/apps/calendar synch as mentioned in this thread...
Now it works all fine...


----------

